# Elk Prestique v. CertainTeed Landmark Shingle?



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Although Elk has a well known name and some contractors who swear by it, I believe that most contractors who know the other factors involved in a shingle composition would tend to choose the Landmark shingle by Certainteed.

Elk has very recently been bought out/merged with GAF Corporation, so the service and availability of your chosen shingle today may not be readily available several years down the road.

From past experience with manufacturers who were about to be bought out, the quality control issues during the manufacturing process became nill. I can not honestly say that has occurred with the Elk brand, yet!

Additionally, the Elk's have too many additional loose granules on them, which cause a safety hazard to walk on and also, why should so much of the advertised specified weight be intentionally left loose to fall off during the application process? 

All shingle have loose "Rider" granules, but Elk's seem excessive.

Ed


----------

